# Pumpkin Carving Contest



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2007)

*Welcome everyone to Marijuana Passion's first ever Halloween Pumpkin carving contest. *

*THE RULES :*
*1) You must have a minimum of 100 post to join in on the contest.*

*2) You can carve anything you want on your Pumpkin.*

*3) All carvings must be yours and original.*

*4) Each Pumpkin must be tagged with a small MP logo for proof. *

*5) Each member will have until October 30th to submit their Pumpkin.*

*6) On October 31st we will hold a poll and vote for the best carved Pumpkin. *

*7) The winner will get a suprise.*

*Let's all have some fun and HAPPY HALLOWEEN! *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2007)

Ohhhh fun!!!  But how the heck do we do the MP logo???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2007)

*Hey Mom i will do up a small Pumpkin in the next few days to show ya.  *


			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ohhhh fun!!! But how the heck do we do the MP logo???


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2007)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 22, 2007)

'Sup guys :ciao: What fun! i cant enter but i will much enjoy seeing an erray of pumpkin carvings. Cant wait till next year, ill definately be entering.  KEEPIN IT GREEN! peace, e :bong2:


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 22, 2007)

Yippy!  This is going to be a blast!  Best of luck everyone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2007)

Now can folks that live outside of the US and Canada buy pumpkins?  Just curious if they are sold in stores.  ?


----------



## MarPassion (Oct 25, 2007)

We don't have too many pumkins here, but there's coming more and more last years. We have a lot of those fake ones you use for decoration in and a round the house. Don't think these are eatable though.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

i know a good seedbank that has some really nice pumpkin strains!


----------



## Oscar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm buying my pumpkin *today*!
I've been looking for just the right one.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 25, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ohhhh fun!!! But how the heck do we do the MP logo???


 
I've got some loose letting in Black that I'm gonna stick to the wall using some *sticky budz*!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2007)

*I was thinking this morning and decided instead of carving the MP logo on the Pumpkin we can just put a piece of paper with it next to the Pumpkin or something. It's just not gonna look right with the MP carved in the Pumpkins face or next to it.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2007)

*OK had sometime this morning and carved up a little sample Pumpkin. The best is yet to come folks so stay tuned.  Also guys and gals try and stay away from those stencils you can buy at the stores. We want original carvings.   By the way the plant you see is on the way to the SLAUGHTER HOUSE this morning. :hubba:  Damn males   Sorry about the one pic but my camera was being a ****. Wouldn't let me get any good pics in the dark. Gotta be in the picture room for better pics.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn, you've stolen my idea TBG :rofl:  What am I gonna do now ?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2007)

*No problem RBH carve one up.   It can be anything from scary to funny or whatever. Were gonna be doing some scary one's of course. :hubba: *


			
				Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Damn, you've stolen my idea TBG :rofl: What am I gonna do now ?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 28, 2007)

im getting my punkins tommorow me and the fam always do the stencils so i guess i will be buying two one to try for here and a stencil one like evry other year.i doubt i will win but i will try.good luck to all i will post pics tommorw night or monday.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2007)

*Well here we go folks. The first two pics are of I-B-Lit and the other two are of I-B-Scary.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2007)

Oohhhh love those TBG.  Mines still in the brainstorming stage, but you better believe I'll get it done.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 28, 2007)

lol i got a idea im heading to the patch in a few!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 28, 2007)

so heres mine i couldnt fit it all on one pic i hope thats ok:holysheep: im sure its a original,thanks this was fun.  ps


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

That is a hoot PurpleSkunk.  I laughed my butt off.  Are you sure you didn't get that online somewhere?  LOL.

PB


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2007)

*OMG PurpleSkunk, you are my hero.  Hats off to you.  That is one cool fukkin pumpkin!!!!!!  Dude!  My non-smokin hubby even agreed with me.  WOW!   *

*  AWEsome!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2007)

and the dots on the i's.  Man....wish I had that burning in my house.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 28, 2007)

> That is a hoot PurpleSkunk. I laughed my butt off. Are you sure you didn't get that online somewhere? LOL.
> 
> PB


no i took my idea and put it to work.i will post a pic with date and a mp tag didnt think i would half to,since the idea was the mp logo,and it being the 1st mp punkin carving contest i doubt u would find this on the net thanks. 


> *OMG PurpleSkunk, you are my hero. Hats off to you. That is one cool fukkin pumpkin!!!!!! Dude! My non-smokin hubby even agreed with me. WOW!  *
> 
> * AWEsome!*


thanks it took me a little thinking then i carved away.tell your hubby thanks.i have 1 more still to come for fun,this one is my entry.i hope i qaulify.thanks smokin mom. PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 28, 2007)

heres a update.thanks all of you.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> no i took my idea and put it to work.i will post a pic with date and a mp tag didnt think i would half to,since the idea was the mp logo,and it being the 1st mp punkin carving contest i doubt u would find this on the net thanks.


 
Aww Purp, I knew that was yours. I was being silly. Like one would really see that on a display somewhere advertising pumpkins! "Hey Mommy, I want to get this pumpkin over here!"

That is funny. :rofl:

OK, enough is enough. Gotta get me a pumpkin and get to carving! :bolt: 

PB


----------



## berserker (Oct 29, 2007)

This is what you get after acouple bongs,and the brite idea that I had some artist talent.Hope you like,and Thanks for setting up the contest,it was fun,can wait to see more cravings soon.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


Heres an updated pic with MP on it.


----------



## HGB (Oct 29, 2007)

nice pumkin :hubba: 

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's mine.  *No laughing.   *

I had this big ol elaborate plan, and I was going to cheat with one of those kits.  But it was so damn complicated so I said screw it.  Here is my own creation....lmao.


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 29, 2007)

Not bad SmokinMom, Nice avatar also, wink wink.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2007)

*Great job so far on the Pumpkins guys and gals keep them coming. :aok: *


----------



## Hick (Oct 29, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> heres a update.thanks all of you.



"Fantastic" job skunky!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 29, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Fantastic" job skunky!


thanks hick i had alot of fun doing this.i hope it goes on for many more years here,i dont know who runs the site or if there from the  u.s but we gotta thank them along with tbg for starting this.THanks PS


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 29, 2007)

oh these pumkins are great!  

great job people

  :bong2: :ccc: :joint4: :ccc: :bongin: :headbang2:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 30, 2007)

these are not for the contest!!!!just the ones me and the family did.thought id share!
1st is mine the witch.
2nd is my step son another witch! 
3rd is my step son other one not shure who it is?:woohoo: 
4th is my wifes vampire atacking a women.:hubba: 
and 5th is my wifes she wanted to do a mp one also,cheers this was fun! THanks PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2007)

*Nice carvings PS. Tell the entire family they get a thumbs up. :aok: *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 30, 2007)

got my pumkin today ill be posting a pic of the carving later today.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2007)

*Looking foward to seeing what ya have in store for us 85C.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 30, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Nice carvings PS. Tell the entire family they get a thumbs up. :aok: *


will do thank u very much! ps


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 30, 2007)

no competition compared to _any_ of of purple skunk's, but its all fun here at MP, so heres a little something i carved up _after_ i had a bong lol


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good canabis 420time,PS


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 30, 2007)

The MP Sudha is my submission!


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 30, 2007)

and here is my non competing family photo.

sorry for the blurryness.  battery went out on me so i couldn't improve it.  I'll try to replace with a better one tomorrow nite

PEACE!

and 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN MP FRIENDS!!!:woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2007)

85 & AGU- AWESOME!!!

I need to withdraw my lame attempt.  Or maybe I'll try again.  LOL.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 31, 2007)

I like you pumpkin SM! especially the rastafari hat!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2007)

*Great job on the Pumpkin AGU.  Tell the family they also get a thumbs up. :aok: *


----------

